# Assertio septum sacramentorum



## Shark

Can someone translate me this Latin sentence into English (or even better into French) please? I know it's the title of an old book written by an Englishman but I don"t know the meaning.

 Thank you very much!


----------



## Dalian

Google tells me it's 'Defence of the Seven Sacraments'


----------



## vachecow

Based on my mostly forgotten Latin, I'd say that that is a fairly good translation, unless you needed it for a class or someting like that


----------



## Shark

It's perfect, thanks a lot!


----------



## Whodunit

Is it the proper French translation?

Acquittement des sept mandats d'arrêt.


----------



## valerie

I would have said: défense des sept sacrements

sacrement, as is communion, marriage, extreme unction and so on


----------



## Whodunit

valerie said:
			
		

> I would have said: défense des sept sacrements
> 
> sacrement, as is communion, marriage, extreme unction and so on



D'accord, c'est toi qui parles le français, et je crois qu'il devrait être correct si tu le dis.

Mais quand je cherche le mot latin "sacramentum", je constate qu'il n'est pas le même comme le mot français "sacrement".

"Défense", c'est exactement le contraire de "acquittement" que j'ai proposé.

Pourras-tu l'expliquer en français et corriger mes fautes, stp?


----------



## Shark

Whodunit, même si c'est possible que tu ais raison, j'aurais plutôt l'impression que Valérie propose une meilleure traduction. Mandat d'arrêt est un mot très précis, du vocabulaire juridique contemporain, alors que le livre dont ma phrase a été tirée a été écrit aux alentours du XVIIème siècle. Donc "sacrement" serait plus approprié il me semble. Pour ce qui est du mot "assertio", j'imagine qu'il ne peut pas y avoir d'erreur possible entre "défense" et "acquitemment", qui sont des notions totalement différentes. Donc l'une de vous deux seulement doit être juste, mais mes connaissances en latin sont trop restreintes pour dire laquelle. Intuitivement je dirais que "défense" sonne mieux...


----------



## Whodunit

Merci. Maintenant, j'ai compris ce que Valérie veut dire et peut-être je crois que le mot "défense" est le meilleur lequelle est juste dans cette phrase.


----------

